# Holy Toledo Summer 2018 - July 21 2018 - Toledo, Ohio



## Nihahhat (Apr 9, 2018)

The next competition in the Holy Toledo series is finally here after a four year hiatus.







Info & registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HolyToledoSummer2018

Facebook Event Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/281845772350193/?active_tab=discussion


----------

